# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Máquina de esquila profesional marca HEINIGER suiza

## Fernando Aragón

Estimados Sres. 
Vendo planta de esquila profesional para camelidos, marca HEINIGER (nueva) consta de esquiladora, amoladora, discos y peinres y cortantes.
interesados contactarse al mail: feraragon24@hotmail.com o llamar al 951441730. La maquina esta en Arequipa.
Saludos
Fernando AragónTemas similares: Maquina de cremolada Artículo: Ocho empresas y gremios de productores asistirán al Salón Profesional del Chocolate en París Vendo maquina clasificadora de esparragos Maquina extractora de aceite de palta Curso Taller de Actualización Profesional: Nivelación de Tierras para Riego

----------

